# UNknown Device



## cell2010 (Jun 4, 2009)

I Have a unknown device that has no driver. The problem devices are shown as
Not Available ACPI\CMP0101\2&DABA3FF&0 The drivers for this device are not installed.
Not Available ACPI\WEC0518\4&2A083901&0 The drivers for this device are not installed.

Laptop is Toshiba Satellite 2435-s255. Anybody have a driver.

Thanks


----------



## mikeman22886 (May 11, 2009)

try going to toshiba's site and downloading any drivers that your device manager is missing.

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...=2435-S255&selCategory=3&selFamily=1073768663


----------



## cell2010 (Jun 4, 2009)

I cannot identify the driver I need on the Toshiba web site. I have downloaded all of them and the unknown device is still present


----------



## mikeman22886 (May 11, 2009)

if there is ever a device that I find uninstalled that I can't figure out what it is, i don't bother installing it unless I have problems or find that a feature is missing...

that device isn't related to the toshiba drivers, something 3rd party...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Here is the link for your Drivers:
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...=2435-S255&selCategory=3&selFamily=1073768663

Have you installed the Toshiba Power Management Utility for the ACPI\CMP0101 error?
*Toshiba Power Management Utility for Windows XP/2000 (v1.10.0.1; 12-03-2002; 3M)*

From what I can find for the ACPI\WEC0518\4&2A083901&0, it maybe your SD Card Reader:
*Toshiba Secure Digital (SD) Card Driver for Windows 2000 (v2.0.2002.1108; 01-01-2003; 1M)*

I do not believe these are third party drivers.

Bill


----------

